# from the pail to the pasteurizer?



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

Can the milk go right from the pail to the pasteurizer, or does it have to be cooled and then heated?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not positive because I don't pasteurize but I'm pretty sure you have to cool it down first before you pasteurize.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

No, it doesn't have to be cooled to go into the pasterizer though since when we had a pasterizer we always put the milk right in from the pail but we did have some cooled though since we would always pasterize when our tote was full though.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We don't cool ours down before putting it in the pasteurizer-and have no problems.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I sorry I can't answer your question as we drink ours raw. I would encourage you to look into the health benefits of raw milk over pasteurized. Or, maybe you know but need to pasteurize for some reason. Whichever... enjoy the milk!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I go straight from pail to pasteurizer, but I just do it for the kids. We drink the milk raw.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We drink our goats milk raw to. We have one or two does that we have tried milk from and liked. We wash their udders really good and milk directly into a stainless steel pail, then we either place it in the freezer in the milk barn to begin cooling untill we are done with the milking or one of us brings it in immediately, strains it into a glass jar and gets it directly in the fridge. I'm not much of a milk drinker since i'm trying to control my waistline-but i've tried the goats milk since i've been older(I was a picky eater/drinker as a kid) and it tastes pretty dar n good. :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't pasteurize either....tap to pail to strainer into glass then fridge. Tried pasteurized once..don't care for the flavor at all, for us raw is best.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We have to pasterize since we don't feel comfortable drinking raw milk and even my sister-in-law said it's safer to pasterize it than drinking it raw though, this is just my opinion though and she's a food microbiologist!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I pasturize the milk for the kids, so I milk and then it goes in the pan to pasturize.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

While it can be good not to pasteurize and it useful when making cheese, it is important that the goats you are getting the milk from have a clean bill of health. A couple of herds here recently went down with TB, thankfully its under control, but now anyone supplying milk must be TB tested, because it can be passed in raw milk and the pasteurizing kills TB. The veterinary office is sending me out forms right now, as I have to arrange to have my bunch tested.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I did research and I don't buy into pasteurizing either. There are so many benefits to drinking the raw milk. Although I am going to be making my own yogurt soon so I will be pasteurizing that milk. From what I have read I agree with the others, you don't have to cool first.

redneck_acresL- I have done Weight Watchers and part of their program says that you have to have 2 servings of milk products everyday. A cup of milk or 8 oz yogurt counts  , ice cream does not  

Graffogefarms: Thanks for the heads up! That is good to know.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

What ice cream doesn't count? Well, that's a bummer. I do eat yogurt often though. I haven't gotten myself in the right mindset yet. I'm to worried if I eat something wrong i'll gain all the weight back that I worked so hard to lose. Thankfully though at the moment i'm pretty much maintaining my weight and not losing or gaining to much. I do agree that I need to get more milk into my diet though. I know it doesn't matter so much-but it would just be interesting to know how many calories are in a regular size cup of goats milk versus cows milk. I've seen milk comparisons on the two-but I dont remember what the cal. count was. I'll be glad when Champagne freshens so we can start bringing in some milk to the house. We could probably bring in some already-but we know her milk tastes good, so we haven't tried many of the others milk yet.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Are you sure you wanted to know this? OK then here ya go.
Nutrition Facts lists

Goats milk, 1 cup----- calories 170,-------calories from fat 90

Cows milk 3.7% fat, 1 cup-------calories160-----calories from fat 80

Just remember goat milk tastes better and is better for you even though its heftier in calories and fat..
http://www.nutrientfacts.com/searchfood ... =Goat+Milk


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I highly suggest you check out Weight Watchers, they are about portion control and eating good food that you like. They have a point system that is super easy to follow, but take effort. I have not done it lately just because I have not bothered to count the points, but I am going to go back on it. I lost a lot of weight on Weight Watchers. If you have and questions pm me, I would be happy to help.


----------

